# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  No More!

## Adanac

No more please... If you knew you were dreaming, than you were lucid. End of story. Yes, that means even If you didn&#39;t do what you wanted to do. IF YOU KNEW YOU WERE DREAMING, THAN IT WAS A LUCID DREAM&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Snowy Egypt

AMEN TO THAT&#33;&#33;&#33; =^__^=

----------


## FreeOne

we might as well add that it doesnt matter how bad your recall sucked or if it was hazy or hard to remember
If you knew you were dreaming, then you were lucid&#33;

----------


## ViSions

> No more please... If you knew you were dreaming, than you were lucid. End of story. Yes, that means even If you didn&#39;t do what you wanted to do. IF YOU KNEW YOU WERE DREAMING, THAN IT WAS A LUCID DREAM&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]




I hear that.

----------


## bentrider08

sorry, for causing you guys so much trouble. I think I&#39;ve only posted such things 2 times. Do you think that there is a concrete way that this problem can be solved or stopped. The reason that so many people probably post topics like that is because of a lack of knowledge. I know that the reasons I posted was because while I technically did know that I was dreaming it didn&#39;t seem like the lucids I had heard so much about. Does that mean that lucidity is subjective? a little different for every person? It seems everyone agrees that it&#39;s a problem, but how should we solve that problem. I mean I knew that a lucid by definition was being aware that you were dreaming. I&#39;m not just making simplistic and meaningless postings. I do mean the questions that I ask. What would prompt me to ask them though if they were bad? I&#39;m not here for post count.

I&#39;m just looking for a solution. Are you guys going to PM a moderator or something about this kind of thing? Should there be a home for those sort of posts or should they be deemed useless and deleted?

----------


## ViSions

They should be deemed useless and deleted. If while you were in a dream you realize you are dreaming, that&#39;s a lucid dream. If not, or if anything else happens, no, it wasn&#39;t lucid. If people don&#39;t know the difference they should do some more reading before coming on to the forums.

----------


## bentrider08

well, won&#39;t people still post that kind of stuff. I won&#39;t anymore if I can help it, but the larger problem still remains. I just re-read the thread purpose post by hysteria. Are those posts technically on topic? Only if they are lucid though? It would count as a lucid experience. Do you think that we should just reiterate stuff then?

You know, for the ones that turn out to be non-lucids?

----------


## Adanac

I think if people posted their experiances in this forum, and they were Lucid, then that&#39;s okay. However, don&#39;t post "Was I Lucid?" or topics to that ilk. Post something like, "I had a Lucid but It Really Sucked&#33;". Every lucid dream is different, some are awesome, clear, and give you godlike abilities. Others are seconds long, don&#39;t make any sense, are hard to remember, and basicly all around sucked. The only criteria for a Lucid Dream, is that you were in fact dreaming, and you knew what happened. If you knew you were dreaming, you were lucid. If you thought you were dreaming, to a degree, you were still lucid, but probably not for long as if you don&#39;t confirm it you fall back into the stupor. And If you never even suspected that you were dreaming, at all, even if you could fly and stuff, then you WERE NOT lucid.

Well, that about sums it up.





> I&#39;m just looking for a solution. Are you guys going to PM a moderator or something about this kind of thing? Should there be a home for those sort of posts or should they be deemed useless and deleted?
> [/b]



Yes. Even though people SHOULD read things like this post, or others with the definition of lucid dreaming before they post, som people just won&#39;t. Now matter how many posts we make people will continue to post "Was I Lucid?" Threads.

*By the day after tomorrow none of us will be left alive.   lol J.K. *  

  Seriously though, a section of the lucid experiances forum that is dedicated to "Was I Lucid?" posts seems like a great idea. That way we could kill two birds with one stone.

----------


## ShYne123

Yeah i made a post like that too, sorry im a f-ing nooB&#33;

:-D No more.

----------


## Lunalight

I just want to say THANK YOU&#33;   ::bowdown::

----------


## Seeker

Hold it.  Major interrupt here.  Anyone that wants to wander in here and have a sanity check by asking if they were lucid is more than welcome to.

This forum is about teaching people to learn how to lucid dream and for helping people expand their abilities.

----------


## Adanac

> Hold it.  Major interrupt here.  Anyone that wants to wander in here and have a sanity check by asking if they were lucid is more than welcome to.
> 
> This forum is about teaching people to learn how to lucid dream and for helping people expand their abilities.
> [/b]



 Well I guess that&#39;s that then. lol.

 I guess it is a valid question, but all I&#39;m saying is it&#39;s one that gets asked a massive amount of times, with a very simple answer. With a small background check on the definition of lucid dreaming on the front page, anyone about to ask that question can find the answer quickly and easily.

----------


## justme

They have been quite a few of the "was this a lucid dream" posts. And yes if you knew you were dreaming then your lucid. But I read in a book that there are differnt lvls of lucidity, I remember one was "slight lucidity" a brief moment of knowing your dreaming and it sometimes occurs in nightmares. I forgot the other lvls but differnt dreams could trigger differnt lvls of lucidity and it could probaly get pretty complex. Maybe have the differnt levels as a sticky?

----------


## Adanac

> They have been quite a few of the "was this a lucid dream" posts. And yes if you knew you were dreaming then your lucid. But I read in a book that there are differnt lvls of lucidity, I remember one was "slight lucidity" a brief moment of knowing your dreaming and it sometimes occurs in nightmares. I forgot the other lvls but differnt dreams could trigger differnt lvls of lucidity and it could probaly get pretty complex. Maybe have the differnt levels as a sticky?
> [/b]



 I think that&#39;s a good idea. I have personally experianced a few different levels. But one diffculty for that would be how to classify each level.

----------


## The Mad Hatter

LD4all just has a stickied topic devoted to "Was this a LD" Maybe that&#39;s the answer?

...if DV already has that thread, then I must have missed it, but I think it&#39;s a good solution.

----------


## sloth

I completely agree with Seeker on this one, even before I read his post. 
When some people have their first LD it&#39;s a big thing for them. Let them talk about it&#33;
Where else can they talk about it without someone thinking their crazy?
lol

I do completely agree that they are almost a nucience, but I read them sometimes.... when I&#39;m bored... and there&#39;s no more new posts... and I accidently click on the link.  :wink2: 

-sloth  :smiley:

----------


## carlhungis

> Hold it.  Major interrupt here.  Anyone that wants to wander in here and have a sanity check by asking if they were lucid is more than welcome to.
> 
> This forum is about teaching people to learn how to lucid dream and for helping people expand their abilities.
> [/b]




Exactly.

It cracks me up.  Now that YOU know when you are Lucid, no one else is allowed to ask the question.  That is a funny rule.  These forums are here to help people, not just to satisfy you.  It is a question that is asked a lot.  People in glass houses should not throw stones, because perhaps we should not allow any more "I was soooo close" threads either since they are posted so often .... http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=34790&hl=

----------


## Seeker

Good idea on that sticky.  I&#39;ll add one right now if someone has not already beat me to it.

----------


## wasup

Also... some people have really confusing ones like where they are dreaming of having a lucid dream.  There are different levels of "knowing" you are dreaming in a dream, it isn&#39;t always so black and white.  Sometimes you are dreaming that you know, but you don&#39;t actually realize it.  It can be pretty confusing.

----------


## Adanac

Alritght. So here&#39;s my final opinion. Yes I think people have a right to ask that question. They have a right to post whatever they want. But it is a nucience, and one that can easily be resolved. I like the "Was I Lucid?" sticky idea.





> When some people have their first LD it&#39;s a big thing for them. Let them talk about it&#33;
> Where else can they talk about it without someone thinking their crazy?[/b]



I never posted my first LD but I have no idea why. I still might some day. But I definatly was crazy excited so I see what you&#39;re saying. Which is why I like the sticky idea.

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

The sticky works, or there could be a message that appears in there PM box telling them about it automatically, if that&#39;s not to much trouble.

----------


## Lord Toaster

I never posted one because I read up on it loads on the non-forum section of the site before having my first lucid. It was a pretty awesome experience though. I&#39;ll tell you all about it... .... ...

----------


## sloth

There&#39;s no such thing as a dumb question, but they are the easiest ones to answer.

----------


## Adanac

> Exactly.
> 
> It cracks me up.  Now that YOU know when you are Lucid, no one else is allowed to ask the question.  That is a funny rule.  These forums are here to help people, not just to satisfy you.  It is a question that is asked a lot.  People in glass houses should not throw stones, because perhaps we should not allow any more "I was soooo close" threads either since they are posted so often .... http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=34790&hl=
> [/b]



Hahaha. Busted.

 Well, in my defense, I was a dumb kid, and that was a long time ago. I didn&#39;t even know the differance between MILd and WILD.... Alright, lame excuse. Well what I said above still stands, I just wanted to respond to that.

----------


## ViSions

> Exactly.
> 
> It cracks me up.  Now that YOU know when you are Lucid, no one else is allowed to ask the question.  That is a funny rule.  These forums are here to help people, not just to satisfy you.  It is a question that is asked a lot.  People in glass houses should not throw stones, because perhaps we should not allow any more "I was soooo close" threads either since they are posted so often .... http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=34790&hl=
> [/b]




BURN&#33; heh no offence adanac, but I like that.

----------


## tommo

Maybe just have the computer automatically delete any post with the phrase &#39;lucid?&#39; in it.  I admit I also posted a topic about this, but if I thought about it myself its obvious I wasn&#39;t lucid.  I don&#39;t think I ever even checked back on the topic lol.  or maybe at the top of the forum main page thing where all the sections are just have big font that says "IF YOU KNEW YOU WERE DREAMING YOU WERE LUCID&#33;"

----------


## sloth

What I&#39;m thinking is that we should track IP addresses. If anyone posts and says, &#39;Was I lucid&#39; we should burn down their house.  ::D:

----------


## DreamerDavious

Well there is such a thing as false lucid dreams, they&#39;re actually more common than you would think...

----------


## sloth

He said the word lucid&#33;
Get him&#33;

----------


## Goldney

I agree with what someone mentioned earlier about LDing (I didn&#39;t say it, so hah) being subjective. I&#39;ve had a few dreams where I&#39;m vaguely aware that I&#39;m dreaming but I&#39;m not going to class them as LDs because that&#39;s not what my opinion of one is. For an experiencd LDer I doubt that they would put a semi-lucid (damn&#33 :wink2:  dream in the same class as a full-blown lucid-god controlled dream. There is no clear line.

----------


## DreamerDavious

I don&#39;t even count it as lucid(oops) unless i have some control over what I do, and 10 or more seconds of lucidity. That crap where I say    :Eek:  "I&#39;m dreaming, woop&#33;" and wake up instantly, doesn&#39;t even count. But even worse are dreams where I have a dream where I "know" i&#39;m dreaming and go on as if I&#39;m not even lucid (doh&#33 :wink2:  those don&#39;t even count. So for me personally anyway, it&#39;s not as a simple as the ranting "IF YOU KNEW IT WAS A DREAM YOU WERE LUCID   ::evil::  "

----------


## wasup

> There&#39;s no such thing as a dumb question, but they are the easiest ones to answer. [/b]



Yes, yes there is.

----------


## Adanac

> What I&#39;m thinking is that we should track IP addresses. If anyone posts and says, &#39;Was I lucid&#39; we should burn down their house. 
> [/b]








> He said the word lucid&#33;
> Get him&#33;
> [/b]




 LMAO&#33;    *Shakes head*    What has hapened to this thread???  ::wink:: 



EDIT: BTW  Great idea Sloth.

----------


## sloth

:wink2: 

I don&#39;t consider a dream lucid unless I am fully aware that I am dreaming, and I am able to carry out an activity, either studying, or just enjoying my dream.

I know exactly what you mean when you speak of realizing you are dreaming, and then not doing anything about it. It makes me so mad. It&#39;s like you realize that you are dreaming, but you are still not conscious and aware.
When I am lucid, I am as completely clear headed and aware as I am when I am awake. 

I would also like to add that I enjoy eating lots of calories, and cholesterol. 
...cats too.

I don&#39;t know what I&#39;m talking about.

I&#39;m sorry, guys. *blushes*   :Oops:

----------


## Adanac

> ...cats too.
> [/b]



 Hmmmmm.....

 No, probably not...


 Anyways, yeah I had a FA once and I did a RC, and I could breath, so I knew I was dreaming and Lucid. But I had that really comfortable feeling in bed and I didn&#39;t get up to do anything at first. Then I was like, wait, Screw Being Comfy&#33; But I dodged a bulet there.

----------


## sloth

It&#39;s actually pretty cool that you actually felt comfortable for being in bed in your dream.
It goes to show how powerful dreams are.

----------


## Adanac

Can we just let this thread die yet?

----------


## sloth

lol&#33; Sure. I&#39;ll do my part.

----------


## Wildman

I think the whole "was I lucid" thing isn&#39;t all that obvious. Sure people are saying if you know you&#39;re dreaming, then you&#39;re lucid, but sometimes it&#39;s hard to tell if you really "know" you&#39;re dreaming (what does *know* really mean?). Like it can feel like you know you&#39;re dreaming or you think that it&#39;s a dream, but you don&#39;t necessarily accept everything that comes with that like not being able to get hurt, being able to control everything, etc. I&#39;ve had experiences where I&#39;ll say to myself that I&#39;m dreaming, but my personality won&#39;t be the same as if I was in complete control. So there&#39;s still room for confusion because of the whole fake LD or very low level LD thing, and it doesn&#39;t seem to me like a very clear-cut line. 
A sticky is definitely a good idea, though, rather than not allowing people to ask if they had an LD.

----------

